# Light clincher tires



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

Looking for suggestions. Light but puncture resistant enough that you don't feel like every thorn on the road has your number.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

*Veloflex Pave'*



Utah CragHopper said:


> Looking for suggestions. Light but puncture resistant enough that you don't feel like every thorn on the road has your number.


How light is ultimately going to have to come from you and your road conditions. I put a set of veloflex Pave's on my dry bike this year and have been really happy with them. These are 180g tires. They make 2 models lighter but I'd be concerned about using them for general riding. YMMV.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Veloflex Corsa - 160 grams. It's my secret climbing weapon. Great comfort, descent cornering and descent flat protection. Lasts about 500-600 miles.

Whatever you do, don't get the Continental GP Supersonic. They say race day tire and they mean 1 race day. The sports illustrated body paint models have more rubber painted on than these puppies.

francois


----------



## Boise100 (Sep 9, 2003)

Kenda Kaliente...180 grams, "iron cloak" flat protectant. Wears long, rolls well


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Kenda Kaliente*

Not the grippiest tire out there, but cheap, 182gr measured, and durable.

Michael
------------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Funny, simultaneous post.nm*

nm.nm.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Exactly.. .*



wasfast said:


> I put a set of veloflex Pave's on my dry bike this year and have been really happy with them. These are 180g tires. .


Look no further than the Veloflex Pave tires. They are top notch.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

We've had great luck with the Schwalbe Stelvio Light tires...very light and exceptional road feel.

They were the top rated tire in a german tire test.

www.schwalbetires.com


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Vred. Fortezza UL's are 180 and use high psi for a clincher they rec. 170psi or something like that.
I haven't rode them yet, Zero G will have my brakeset to me next week so I'll have a quick report by next weekend.......


----------



## zoom52 (Oct 3, 2004)

Go with the Veloflex. Either the Corsa or the Pave. I like the Corsa. Very low rolling resistance. Some people say they are almost like riding on tubulars. I've never riden tubulars so I can't give a comparison.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

zoom52 said:


> Go with the Veloflex. Either the Corsa or the Pave. I like the Corsa. Very low rolling resistance. Some people say they are almost like riding on tubulars. I've never riden tubulars so I can't give a comparison.



I have 3 sets of Paves that I use for racing. Why three sets? Because they puncture very easily. They are the best riding tire I've ever used- but flat protection is almost non-existent. I swear by them for racing, but have no desire to do my everyday riding on them.

If you aren't racing, I'd use something a bit more robust.


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

vittoria ultraspeed 20mm - 145g each. i got 500 miles out of a pair with only 1 puncture riding TTs on English country lanes lined with hawthorn hedges.

admittedly by the time i threw them out they had more cuts than a 15 year olds first shave but they performed for me....


----------

